# Time Life Music series--How is the remastering on the cds



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

I have bought a number of these cds second hand. One series are titled "Great Composers" and come from the vaults of labels of London, Decca, and DG, and I cannot detect any difference in quality from what would be on the original labels but cannot be certain. The other Time-Life library of classical favorites. Here I feel the sound quality is more compressed and not the best. They all come from top quality sources of artists and conductors. Question is whether any members have bought any of these cds and have any comments about the sound.


----------

